# finca new pool



## panadarko (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying a finca/country home in a rural location.
I would like to add a deposito and use it as a swimming pool.
I believeThe Spanish authorities do not allow swimming pools in rural areas. Is there any one who has done this.
Regards 
panadarko


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Well we didn't ad a deposito but we converted an existing one into a pool ,

so you could say it is still a deposito with a filtering system 

But I know people that have had pools build with and with out permission on there fincas 

non have reported any problems 

I Guess it depends on the area

Cheers Tony in Agost Alicante


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I think the problem would come when you tried to sell it???

We were sent details of a property from a pretty high class estate agent. Amongst the details of a lovely property, it mentioned that the 'swimming pool' was registered as a water deposit......I wouldn't touch it personally!!!

I'm not saying others won't, but to have a 'swimming pool' that is in effect illegal, and therefore could be removed by the town hall, would not sit very easily in my mind as I tried to live a tranquil existence in Spain!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

StevejR1 said:


> I think the problem would come when you tried to sell it???
> 
> We were sent details of a property from a pretty high class estate agent. Amongst the details of a lovely property, it mentioned that the 'swimming pool' was registered as a water deposit......I wouldn't touch it personally!!!
> 
> I'm not saying others won't, but to have a 'swimming pool' that is in effect illegal, and therefore could be removed by the town hall, would not sit very easily in my mind as I tried to live a tranquil existence in Spain!


Yes I guess people worry about different things 

My Elderly neighbour swims in his deposito and has for years , I think he would laugh it I told him it was illegal to do so ! 

I must say though in the 12 years I have lived here I have never seen any thing removed or demolished locally by the town hall for being illegal

I know some people who have been asked to legalize their houses 


Have you seen any thing demolished in your area ?

Think I saw a program years ago , called something like homes from hell abroad 
where they demolished a house and left the pool and a shed 

which has put a lot of people off coming to Spain , its a shame 

Tony


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Yes I guess people worry about different things
> 
> My Elderly neighbour swims in his deposito and has for years , I think he would laugh it I told him it was illegal to do so !
> 
> ...



Yes, too many!


We have a neighbour who was told to pay 15000€ to make her pool legal or risk having it filled in AT HER EXPENSE. She's still fighting this as it's been there for 7 years now.


If you do things legally (and why not!), then all will be well. What's the point in breaking the law just to save a couple of euros?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow thats a big fine

I wonder some times if town halls are just looking for some extra cash !

Yes its always best do do stuff legally I agree


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm with Steve, I wouldn't go near it but then again it's hard to avoid in some areas.

Generally they tend to tolerate such buildings but put a Fuera de Ordenacion on the property which is basically is an order that prevents you from doing a single thing to the property until the offending building is either demolished or magically legalised.
This may never come up and obviously going by the sheer amount of properties like this it doesn't come up often but as Steve says as soon as you want to sell it is where the problems will begin.

I have read that you can declare a depotivo for recreational use, at least some seem to think you can but considering you are not supposed to be building pools on rustic land I would question it. I don't know to be honest.

The main issue you are going to have and the only place you will get a difinitive answer will be at the town hall.
And a lot of that will be down to which area you are thinking of as different regions apply different rules and what the exact classification of the parcel of land is.

It's for these reasons we have ruled out a property on rustic land pretty much altogether unless it's already completely perfect and completely legal. ound:


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> I'm with Steve, I wouldn't go near it but then again it's hard to avoid in some areas.
> 
> Generally they tend to tolerate such buildings but put a Fuera de Ordenacion on the property which is basically is an order that prevents you from doing a single thing to the property until the offending building is either demolished or magically legalised.
> This may never come up and obviously going by the sheer amount of properties like this it doesn't come up often but as Steve says as soon as you want to sell it is where the problems will begin.
> ...



Yes I guess different areas have different rules , and with google earth now its easy to spot a pool !

All I can say is that in my local area haven't seen any problems regarding pools !

I also guess rustic properties are not for every one, I personally quire like campo life !

had enough of the close proximity of noisy neighbours in the UK !


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I think campo life is something you either want, love, learn to love, hate, or learn to hate....it depends on your personality, just as your suitability to a town house is just the same 

One of the estate agents we met when we first started looking in Spain said...everyone wants a house just outside the village!!...the best of both worlds!! 

I think the problem in buying in the campo, or in the town, is will you like it? That's where renting first is a good option. I don't think I could live in a very remote property...but I might love it?!?! I'm sure that I couldn't live in a townhouse...but I could be very wrong?!?!

It's easy to buy, and then regret....but I think we took a lot of time trying to find out what we wanted, and then viewed as many houses, of different types, as we could....you soon hear your instinct tell you what is right and wrong for you...if you listen!! 

....but getting back to the topic......the biggest worry of anyone buying in Spain, including me, is the legality of the property. I certainly couldn't entertain accepting a 'swimming pool' that is at best only categorised by a loop-hole! You might accept it, but you have to also accept that it will restrict your ability to sell it in the future to, and of course its value. Therefore it's not something I would entertain, and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's not so much campo life as it is the legality and frankly even a perfectly legal house on rustic land can be extremely restrictive to just what you want to do on the property.
I'd be happy to live in the campo but I wouldn't be happy to have a property I can't build on which rules out every property with less than 10,000m2 on rustic land and certainly wouldn't spend money on it.
Much in the same way an house on urban land can be in infringement but is 'tolerated', which can be considered legal depending on who you talk to.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes its all a bit of a grey area !

best to do your home work before buying !

I think liking the Area is the first priority , no use having your dream house in a place you hate .

I quite like our area because its near the airport and beach , but far away enough to be in the Real Spain


----------

